# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Invite a literary translator from Russian into English

## Petruchio

Известная русская писательница приглашает в соавторы переводчиков. Требуется литературный перевод романов на несколько языков: английский, немецкий и итальянский. Прошу обращаться на электронку Viktor.Razd(собака)yandex.ru

----------

